# Elderly man , aged 85, dies after inhaling tear gas fired by Israeli forces



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Tear gas attacks are used  by Israel to  target Palestinians from age 1 month to age 85, and this more recent tear gas attack by Israel  has killed an 85 year old Palestinian man.

Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum | Maan News Agency

Elderly man dies after inhaling tear gas fired by Israeli forces | Maan News Agency

"Elderly man dies after inhaling tear gas fired by Israeli forces"

QALQILIYA (Ma'an) -- "An 85-year-old man died overnight Wednesday after inhaling excessive amounts of tear gas fired by Israeli forces in the Qalqiliya village of Kafr Qaddum, locals said, representing the first Palestinian death of 2014."

Maan reports that this incident occurred after Israeli forces dispersed a rally in the town commemorating the 49th anniversary of the founding of the Fatah movement.

The 85 year old man was targeted with tear gas in his own home. I read: "The rally marched towards the entrance of the town before Israeli troops showered the area with tear gas. A canister landed in the home of Said Jasir, causing him to suffocate."

There are weekly protests in Kafr Qaddum to protest the expansion of illegal Israeli settlements, which Israel regularly responds to with unlawful violence.

Elderly man dies after inhaling tear gas fired by Israeli forces | Maan News Agency

And this report is not being reported by Ma'an alone.

Here is another report:

Published Thursday, January 2, 2014  85-Year-Old Palestinian Killed by Israeli Tear Gas Elderly Victim Latest in Spiral of West Bank Violence

By Reuters


"An 85-year old Palestinian died on Thursday after inhaling tear gas fired by the Israeli army to disperse protesters in the occupied West Bank, witnesses said."

"He is the first Palestinian casualty of the conflict with Israel in 2014 following the clash with soldiers on the outskirts of Kufr Qaddoum village near Nablus."

"An Israeli military spokeswoman confirmed that a clash had broken out."

http://m.forward.com/articles/190193/


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Tear gas attacks are used  by Israel to  target Palestinians from age 1 month to age 85, and this more recent tear gas attack by Israel  has killed an 85 year old Palestinian man.
> 
> Month-old child injured during Israeli raid in Kafr Qaddum | Maan News Agency
> 
> ...




 Was he a Palestinian and did he support the killing of Jewish women and children. If he did then he should have died in pain at a much earlier age. Satan has a seat set at the Table for him already.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 2, 2014)

Ma'an is not to be trusted as a reliable news source.  The only person who reads it is Sherri/Abdul.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 2, 2014)

"rally"?? Is that the new euphemism for mob action these days??


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Just the SS IDF goon squad doing what they do best.    ......


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 2, 2014)

Just terrible.

He'll never throw another rock at a Jew again.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Just the SS IDF goon squad doing what they do best.    ......




 YEP sorting out child rapists, thieves and murderers. Time for the rest of the world to take a leaf out of Israel's book


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Just the SS IDF goon squad doing what they do best.    ......




 YEP sorting out child rapists, thieves and murderers. Time for the rest of the world to take a leaf out of Israel's book


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Time for the rest of the world to take a leaf out of Israel's book


I assume you are referring to Israel's favorite book Mein Kampf     ....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Time for the rest of the world to take a leaf out of Israel's book
> ...



Geez, you could at least get the title right...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Ma'an is not to be trusted as a reliable news source.  The only person who reads it is Sherri/Abdul.



Certainly , they are not alone in reporting this story.

85-Year-Old Palestinian Killed by Israeli Tear Gas ? Forward.com

Reuters reporting the story.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Ma'an is not to be trusted as a reliable news source.  The only person who reads it is Sherri/Abdul.
> ...



Don't sweat it. Mahmoud. Life is cheap in Ummah'istan.  Death is a valuable source of propaganda for "Palestinian" arabs.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Palestinian, 85, dies 'after inhaling Israeli teargas'

Villagers say Israeli soldiers fired teargas canisters at them, one of which entered home of Saeed Jaser Alim

Thursday 2 January 2014*05.50*EST

Palestinian, 85, dies 'after inhaling Israeli teargas' | World news | theguardian.com

The Guardian reporting the story.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Time for the rest of the world to take a leaf out of Israel's book
> ...



Oh, you mean the one you've studied by heart?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian, 85, dies 'after inhaling Israeli teargas'
> 
> Villagers say Israeli soldiers fired teargas canisters at them, one of which entered home of Saeed Jaser Alim
> 
> ...


From your link...



> "Last night, a violent riot took place in the village of Qaddoum in which Palestinian residents hurled rocks at security forces, who responded with riot dispersal means," she said.



There's an old saying, "If you're going to kick the bull, you're going to get the horns".


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 2, 2014)

The incident is being investigated and of course now that the Guardian has the report it will also report the results of the investigation when ready.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Nope......never read it.

But I did buy and read the 'Protocols of Zion'.     ....


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian, 85, dies 'after inhaling Israeli teargas'
> 
> Villagers say Israeli soldiers fired teargas canisters at them, one of which entered home of Saeed Jaser Alim
> 
> ...



People die in the course of waging war, Mahmoud. The "Palestinian" Arab war of aggression against Israel will result in casualties. 

Don't wage war and then whine about the inevitable casualties.

OK, pumpkin?


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



That's because you're a gullible moron.   .....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



There is a video called The Protocols of Zion I watched.

It is hours of a vicious attack on The Protocols of Zion, that never tells you what is written in it.

That certainly was a waste of my time watching that video.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FAOCF4/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1388677424&sr=8-3[/ame]

An Amazon review of the socalled documentary Protocols of Zion

"Ever Again was not a particularly well done documentary, but it's a work of genius compared to this drivel. It seems most of the other reviewers have been soft on this film because it is against the evil of Antisemitism. This film fails to make a coherent argument. The director jumps from scene to scene with no flow or direction. There are numerous tangents that go nowhere. The director likes to hear himself talk and ends up in verbal fights with idiots while he spouts stupid platitudes. Worst of all, the director seems to believe in a great all encompassing corporate conspiracy not much different than that expoused by The Protocols."

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/review/B000FAOCF4/R2P6BYK9WJTZIM/ref=mw_dp_cr?cursor=1&qid=1388677424&sort=rd&sr=8-3]Amazon:Customer reviews[/ame]


OK, I keep trying to fix link and I copy it and it does not open here.

Go to Amazon Home Page and type in Protocols Of Zion and click on the video and you find the review above and others.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> An Amazon review of the socalled documentary Protocols of Zion
> 
> "Ever Again was not a particularly well done documentary, but it's a work of genius compared to this dr
> 
> ...



Since anyone can write a review on Amazon, this was probably written by one of your raghead Pali terror scum friends.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sherri is doing an EXPERT JOB-----in fact,   CLASSIC.     So far she has reported 
GROSS ATROCTIES-------
    1)  sometime around the time that some Israelis used teargas to disperse 
         murderous croweds of   "isa/allahu acbarrr" chanting dogs -----two HORRORS 
         took place.       1)  a one month old infant coughed and spit up a bit of milk

                               2)  an 85 year old man died

keep up the good work-------sherri----your kith and kin have murdered hundreds of millions 
on just such silly pretexts. ---------dogs always resort to  "LIBELS"  
AHHHH ... for the good ole' days ---of those PARTIES------featuring a 12 year old 
     black kid accused of looking at a white  "southern belle"----hanging from a tree with 
     a rope around his neck


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2014)

Who's gonna take care of his 13 year old widow?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

No 13 year old widow but in the imagination of Zionists and perhaps Rats.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No 13 year old widow but in the imagination of Zionists and perhaps Rats.



You need a new writer.

By the way, Israel is WINNING!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No 13 year old widow but in the imagination of Zionists and perhaps Rats.



What are you babbling about now, Mohammed (PB&J)?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > No 13 year old widow but in the imagination of Zionists and perhaps Rats.
> ...



All I see Israel winning is in  numbers killed  and winning in war crimes committed and that is  not what I call a real victory, a shallow victory that will ultimately destroy Israel as a Zionist State.

Now, that will be a day for celebration.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Time for the rest of the world to take a leaf out of Israel's book
> ...




 Isn't it one of the most read books in islam, and the best seller in most Islamic nations.

Hitler's 'Mein Kampf' is standard Arab textbook - Atlas Shrugs


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I'm sure Islamic nations find a willing, slack-jawed, vacant-minded audience for such fraudulent material.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No 13 year old widow but in the imagination of Zionists and perhaps Rats.



what happened?   he beat her to death before he died----or he slit her throat?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Who reads propaganda rags like Atlas Shrugs but Israeli shills?

lol


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I seriously doubt that......but if it is.....no big deal.    ...


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



.... speaking of a slack-jawed, vacant-minded audience....


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2014)

Which is easier to comprehend, the Koran or Mein Kampf from Chapter 3 and on?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Which is easier to comprehend, the Koran or Mein Kampf from Chapter 3 and on?



I cannot read arabic


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 2, 2014)

The juden love to attack the Protocols of Zion as being a fraud.

But whether the Protocols is fact or fiction really makes no difference.

The information contained in the book about the zionist juden is both timely and relevant.

And should be read by everyone curious about Zionism's long term goals and plans for the goyim of the world.    .....


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The juden love to attack the Protocols of Zion as being a fraud.
> 
> But whether the Protocols is fact or fiction really makes no difference.
> 
> ...



Cutting and pasting such idiosy makes you an accomplice to idiocy.   .......


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The juden love to attack the Protocols of Zion as being a fraud.
> 
> But whether the Protocols is fact or fiction really makes no difference.
> 
> ...



Like being kicked out of Europe every century?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The juden love to attack the Protocols of Zion as being a fraud.
> 
> But whether the Protocols is fact or fiction really makes no difference.
> 
> ...




Sunni  was educated in a mosque as were the   persons who murdered two million biafran 
children  in the  1970s ------and the sudanese who raped hundreds of thousands 
and murdered millions and who continue to impose their obscene meccaist ---in the manner 
of  "al nabi"-------    sexual perversities on children in Khartoum.
As was   the pakistani army ----which  murdered millions and raped 
1/4 million girls for the glory of the  "god" of  the dog kennels called  "masjid"------
Most important of all----his school mates are doing their lessons even today in 
Syria----to the DELIGHT of both his "god"   and  the sluts of his creed


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

The Zionist child Hollie is again showing her ignorance.

A cut and paste is not by definition all words Zionists disagree with .


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 2, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The juden love to attack the Protocols of Zion as being a fraud.
> ...



The best we can hope for is if the Islamic warriors kill each other till there is none left.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 2, 2014)

Why is Mohammed(PB&J) Sherri trying to drive this thread off topic?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Why is Mohammed(PB&J) Sherri trying to drive this thread off topic?




It is her/his usual tactic when she/he realizes she/he is losing the debate, which is often way after it is evident to all that she/he has already lost the debate pages ago.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Mohammed(PB&J) Sherri trying to drive this thread off topic?
> ...



Does Sweet Caroline wish to justify Israel's murder  of this 85 year old Palestinian for all of us?

I have seen no justification for Israels killing of this man.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I think a fellow "Palestinian" threw the gas canister into the old guy's house to try to score some propaganda points.

Prove me wrong, Mohammed(PB&J)


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 2, 2014)

As I said, we cannot comment, as there will be an Inquiry.  This thread needs to die the death it deserves.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The juden love to attack the Protocols of Zion as being a fraud.
> ...


No C&P involved.......100% my thoughts and words......but Thank You for the compliment.    ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




You're welcome-----   anytime that fact that your idiocy is that which originates in your own 
depraved mind-----I am sure that many will be happy to note that fact     Keep struggling 
to avoid that masjid parrot mode in which you were trained


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> As I said, we cannot comment, as there will be an Inquiry.  This thread needs to die the death it deserves.



Is the world supposed to be silent in the face of Israel's killings?

Is that because of The Holocaust?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, we cannot comment, as there will be an Inquiry.  This thread needs to die the death it deserves.
> ...



You should not assume any story until the facts are gone into.  You see an article, you quickly post it on here, without knowing the whys and wherefores.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Israel fired tear gas at a house and killed an 85 year old man.

Those are the Facts Israel will have to give an accounting to God for, or should I say all Zionists shall be held to account before God for this murder. 

There are consequences for our actions, actions of nations and peoples.

ZIONISTS choose to be Zionists. There are consequences for making that choice for all who make it.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2014)

And a terrorist was trying to make an opening in the fence, but hamas says it does not want to start another conflict with Israel.
Did anyone happen to inquire how many pack a week the 85yr old man smoked?  Or perhaps who ever was responsible for him had him there because his age and health might well do him in and it might be a martyrs death and money for the family?
Palestinians go out to fence lines to provoke israelis.  Tear gas is used to disperse crowds, it is not lethal unless someone has some breathing or health problem.  They are used by police and military around the world.

Maybe another question might be placed as to why a palestinians representative in Prague was opening a safe of explosives in his office or why other weapons were also found there?  What was he planning?  Do other countries need to worry for allowing embassies or consulates to have opened?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *Israel fired tear gas at a house and killed an 85 year old man.*
> 
> Those are the Facts Israel will have to give an accounting to God for, or should I say all Zionists shall be held to account before God for this murder.
> 
> There are consequences for our actions, actions of nations and peoples.



The entire country of Israel fired the tear gas?? 

I still think one of your fellow Muslimes threw it in the house to score propaganda points.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Below is an article with photos of US veterans attacked by Israel with tear gas  in Palestine

And guess where the Israeli tear gas was made? The USA


Fridays In Frontline Villages: Palestinians and Internationals Join In Resistance U.S. military veterans got a taste of some U.S. weaponry today in the village of Bil&#8217;in.


"The Veterans Peace Team delegation in Palestine encountered U.S.-made tear gas when they joined the weekly demonstration in the village of Bil&#8217;in, where Israel has been building part of its &#8220;separation barrier,&#8221; otherwise known as the &#8220;apartheid wall.&#8221; A large segment of the village&#8217;s land has been taken away by the wall, which separates the village from the enormous settlement of Modi&#8217;in Illit and the smaller settlement of Mattityahu East. Residents of the village took Israeli authorities to court and won a ruling forcing the Israelis to move the wall&#8212;the only time this has occurred so far&#8212;and they regained 200 acres of their stolen land, but the wall and its security buffer zone still incorporate 60 percent of village agricultural lands into the settlements.


Above: US war veterans with the Vets for Peace Team were tear gassed by Israel yesterday. *Israel used tear gas made in the USA to attack the vets. Photo by ELLEN DAVIDSON

Ellen Davidson is accompanying a delegation of U.S. military veterans in the West Bank. On Nov. 15, the delegation took part in the weekly demonstrations against the apartheid wall in the village of Bil&#8217;in. Below is the report from November 15. See reports from*November 7,*November 8, and*November 10

US Vets Peace Team Tear Gassed In Palestine By Israel | PopularResistance.Org


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel fired tear gas at a house and killed an 85 year old man.*
> ...




I believe the whole story.     Some  isa-worshipping dogs went into one of their usual 
rabid fits ------some Israelis used tear gas to calm the dogs------meanwhile---nearby a baby 
coughed and spit up some of his milk ------and sometime later----an old sick man of 85 
died.        Nothing unusual        Just stuff that happens.      The sun rose in the morning 
and set in the evening.   ------etc etc etc


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 2, 2014)

PopularResistance.org


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> And a terrorist was trying to make an opening in the fence, but hamas says it does not want to start another conflict with Israel.
> Did anyone happen to inquire how many pack a week the 85yr old man smoked?  Or perhaps who ever was responsible for him had him there because his age and health might well do him in and it might be a martyrs death and money for the family?
> Palestinians go out to fence lines to provoke israelis.  Tear gas is used to disperse crowds, it is not lethal unless someone has some breathing or health problem.  They are used by police and military around the world.
> 
> Maybe another question might be placed as to why a palestinians representative in Prague was opening a safe of explosives in his office or why other weapons were also found there?  What was he planning?  Do other countries need to worry for allowing embassies or consulates to have opened?



Nothing justifies Israel deliberately attacking an 85 year old Palestinian man in his home in Occupied Palestine with tear gas.

THAT is an unlawful targeting of a civilian and a war crime under The Fourth Geneva Convention.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > And a terrorist was trying to make an opening in the fence, but hamas says it does not want to start another conflict with Israel.
> ...



Stop says Israel deliberately attacked a 85 year old Palestinian in his home.  You so lose every single debate you participate in.  What a joke.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > And a terrorist was trying to make an opening in the fence, but hamas says it does not want to start another conflict with Israel.
> ...



Prove he was deliberately attacked, Mohammed(PB&J) Sherri.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > And a terrorist was trying to make an opening in the fence, but hamas says it does not want to start another conflict with Israel.
> ...




nothing justifies the existence of a disgusting   jihado fascist like you ----your existence is 
an ABOMINATION


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Below is an article with photos of US veterans attacked by Israel with tear gas  in Palestine
> 
> And guess where the Israeli tear gas was made? The USA
> 
> ...


Those vets have no business being there. I can't understand why Israel allows them into the country. I'll bet they won't be back. And tear gas is harmless unless someone has severe respiratory problems, i.e: 85 year old heavy smokers with asthma and emphysema.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Below is an article with photos of US veterans attacked by Israel with tear gas  in Palestine
> 
> And guess where the Israeli tear gas was made? The USA
> 
> ...



Mrs. Sherri will never tell you about the Americans her friends have murdered, such as those Americans who happened to be delivering scholarships to the Palestinians.  Meanwhile, it would be nice if Mrs. Sherri can tell us about all the elderly people her friends have managed to kill in Syria.  Of course her friends have killed the elderly Christians in Egypt and Iraq, but she can just tell us about the elderly killed in Syria, both Muslims and Christians, by her friends.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > And a terrorist was trying to make an opening in the fence, but hamas says it does not want to start another conflict with Israel.
> ...



Nothing justifies what your  friends are doing to innocent people in many different areas of the Middle East, but evidently you have no problem with what your friends are doing.  I wonder how many innocent people have been killed by Mrs. Sherri's friends in the Middle East today.  I don't think Mrs. Sherri bothers to keep track of this.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

tear gas is not news to our veterans      All the kids undergoing basic training are 
subjected to tear gas as part of their training -----they neither choke nor die


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2014)

deliberately attacking an 85yr old man amid a crowd from the other side of a fence?????
Lobbing a tear gas canister over the fence with such accuracy knowing a harmless but irritating gas would kill?
Stones are more dangerous but I don't see many anti-Israelis condemning stone throwers when they harm or kill.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> deliberately attacking an 85yr old man amid a crowd from the other side of a fence?????
> Lobbing a tear gas canister over the fence with such accuracy knowing a harmless but irritating gas would kill?
> Stones are more dangerous but I don't see many anti-Israelis condemning stone throwers when they harm or kill.




stretch your imagination,   aris.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 2, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > deliberately attacking an 85yr old man amid a crowd from the other side of a fence?????
> ...



Nobody can stretch their imagination as much as Ma'an agency can.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 2, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> tear gas is not news to our veterans      All the kids undergoing basic training are
> subjected to tear gas as part of their training -----they neither choke nor die


Drill sergeants walk around in the gas chambers without masks to show trainees that tear gas is harmless. CS gas, that is. CN gas will not let you do that.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 2, 2014)

How fortunate for Mahmoud that the elderly man had the good sense to die, providing an opportunity to open another thread for promotion of jooooo hatred.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hollie said:


> How fortunate for Mahmoud that the elderly man had the good sense to die, providing an opportunity to open another thread for promotion of jooooo hatred.




and a  FINANCIAL BOON to his family------they can claim the  SHAHID PRIZE----its 
better than life insurance


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Below is an article with photos of US veterans attacked by Israel with tear gas  in Palestine
> ...




yes----tear gas can be a  problem to the kind of people who die at the drop of a hat.
    ----the asthma and chronic obstructive pulmonary types.   Mostly they are just 
    FOUND DEAD.       I know of lots of cases. ------a mild "cold"  can do it.    
    sitting in a car on a hot day can do it.       -----a bit of an allergic reaction to pollen 
    can do it         Quite a tragedy when it happens in a young person.  -----when 
    you talk of the death of an 85 year old man------chances are----unless there is a 
    knife stiicking out of his chest------he just      "UP AN' DIED"      if he arrives at the
    hospital  DOA ------call the coroner----but do not expect him to make it a  
    CORONER's CASE

    I wonder when sherri will present the autopsy results.

    As to the vets------uhm-----I do hope they are not wearing their uniforms----
    as far as I know -----doing so under stuch a circumstance would be a  
    VIOLATION OF MILITARY LAW ---


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

I am still burning with curiosity on this  TWO ATTACKS------the 85 year old 
man in whose house a cannister of tear gas landed-----he breathed and 
was then taken to a hospital and then died        Anyone have any details at all---
liike how long he SURVIVED THE TEAR GAS ATTACK?         will his case make 
the medical journals as    "HITHERTO UNREPORTED LATE EFFECTS OF TEAR GAS"??

How about the baby which spit up and coughed ----did he survive?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Learn to write English, you are not even able to write a sentence that makes sense.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 2, 2014)

The Zionists cannot acknowledge Israel's crimes, their eyes and ears and hearts are so blinded from the Idolatry called Zionism they embrace. 

Zionism, It is a cult practice, draining Zionists of humanity and morality and sight. 

And it fills Zionists with Hate.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Mrs. Sherri is back to her old standby telling posters to learn to write English."  Strange that others can understand what the posters are saying.  Maybe Mrs. Sherri is the one who needs a refresher course in English.  Say maybe the Iranian gang posting took ESL classes and that is why they are having a difficult time understanding English.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Zionists cannot acknowledge Israel's crimes, their eyes and ears and hearts are so blinded from the Idolatry called Zionism they embrace.
> 
> Zionism, It is a cult practice, draining Zionists of humanity and morality and sight.
> 
> And it fills Zionists with Hate.



Funny, funny, especially when Mrs. Sherri's friends have murdered in the millions.  Maybe Mrs. Sherri thinks that it is moral when people are murdered for their religious beliefs by her friends.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The Zionists cannot acknowledge Israel's crimes, their eyes and ears and hearts are so blinded from the Idolatry called Zionism they embrace.
> ...




Ms Sherri does not think----she parrots bits and pieces of  propaganda excrement.   
I wonder who writes her briefs and petitions.     There was a time that I was doing a 
PRO SE  job on a really complicated case.    Of course I did not do it alone----I had the 
help of a retired lawyer.      I did the writing and he was SO DAMNED PICKY about it.  
I will say that my writing was a LOT BETTER THAN SHERRI's -----but the retired lawyer 
found all kinds of teensy errors he seemed to believe it SO IMPORTANT that the 
writings be PERFECT or my stuff would be THROWN OUT.     Sherris output is pathetic. 

Another elderly lawyer once told me-----"all I sell is time and words"      Well---sherry 
seems to have plenty of time-----but who would want to pay for those  'words'???


----------



## Indofred (Jan 2, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Tear gas attacks are used  by Israel to  target Palestinians from age 1 month to age 85, and this more recent tear gas attack by Israel  has killed an 85 year old Palestinian man.



That's allowed for G*d's chosen bastards.


----------



## Sally (Jan 2, 2014)

Indofred said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Tear gas attacks are used  by Israel to  target Palestinians from age 1 month to age 85, and this more recent tear gas attack by Israel  has killed an 85 year old Palestinian man.
> ...




Now Fred is going to tell us about the bastards in Syria who are busy killing elderly people or does Fred think that no elderly people are included in the over 115,000 killed so far?  If many of the bastards in Indonesia had their way, they would get rid of all the elderly people who are Amahdiyya, Christian, and Shia plus those of all ages who follow those religions.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 2, 2014)

The 1.2 billion Arabs murdering each other are actually Zionist Pig Jews.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I condemn all murderers of civilians, including, no, especially extremist Muslims; you defend your bastards but trying to divert attention.
Sick.


----------



## Politico (Jan 3, 2014)

Shit happens.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

In Israel, the shit happening is Israel targeting and injuring and murdering innocent Palestinian civians, like the 1 month old baby and 85 year old man discussed in articles in the OP.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



You make the common mistake of trying to disassociate extremists with pious moslems who know their koranology and follow it to the letter.

The issue is clear...Islam is a _complete way of life_ that completely contradicts the freedoms we enjoy and protect. I see no rising up of moderate Moslems to police their own.....even when the extremists murder them by the dozens, wreak havoc, and support oppression againt other Moslems, there is no voice of opposition. So, in a very real sense, it DOES come down to a basic life philosophy. It is one of violence and oppression.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In Israel, the shit happening is Israel targeting and injuring and murdering innocent Palestinian civians, like the 1 month old baby and 85 year old man discussed in articles in the OP.



Actually, no, Mahmoud. What is happening is that the cowards and filth you idolize intentionally place civilians in harms way.

The total and complete annihilation of the jihad death cult is necessary for the world to have peace.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I'm sure you can link to the moderate jews in Israel who have overthrown the Zionist government, removed illegal zionist settlements and immediately admitted all Israel's past crimes, whilst starting peace talks.

Of course not.
The very idea of extremism always overtakes moderation because moderates don't get violent.
A very few extremists can destroy a whole country as we see in Syria at the moment, Pol Pot's Cambodia and a lot of other examples in history.
Israel is no exception.
Your idiot extremists deliberately cause war to get their zionist wet dream going.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

Indofred said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Tear gas attacks are used  by Israel to  target Palestinians from age 1 month to age 85, and this more recent tear gas attack by Israel  has killed an 85 year old Palestinian man.
> ...


Let's try and be honest, here. You can't bring yourself to acknowledge that Israel has nothing to gain and no reason to indiscriminately target civilians.

Less Islamic terrorist apologetics and more focus on fascist Islamic ideology would go a long way toward making indofred something other than a buffoon.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > In Israel, the shit happening is Israel targeting and injuring and murdering innocent Palestinian civians, like the 1 month old baby and 85 year old man discussed in articles in the OP.
> ...



Little Zionist girl, I am not Mahmoud. 

You illustrate what Zionism produces.

You are Hate. 

There is no Truth in you.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Well firstly, your worn-out Zionist slogans will find a willing audience for a few of the islamist apologists but you shouldnt think that clichés and slogans construct a useful argument.

A very few extremists is another worn-out slogan that gets no traction. A totalitarian theocratic code and moderates are mutually exclusive. 

Its impossible for moderates to argue against core Islamic precepts of fascism and totalitarianism if they're threatened and ostracized for arguing against Islamic ideology.  It becomes still harder if those who do speak out are punished and discredited within the context of their socio-political circles. And it becomes utterly impossible if the government is in a position to arrest you for such expression.  

Islamic fear societies share all of the elements that create the conditions noted above: the most effective way to win an argument is to prevent the other side from debating. There are lessons to be learned from Islamic fear societies that we ignore at our own peril. Freedom of speech cannot protect you from being offended.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You should score that to music, Mahmoud.


Now that you've indulged yourself in that fascist rapture colonic, might you care to comment on reality?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Let's try and be honest, here. You can't bring yourself to acknowledge that Israel has nothing to gain and no reason to indiscriminately target civilians.


They just don't care to spend any effort distinguishing between the two.

They treat all the Pals as the enemy.  There are no civilians.

What would you expect, from a military that goes around wearing shit like this?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Now that you've indulged yourself in that fascist rapture colonic, might you care to comment on reality?


That's a pretty odd question to ask for someone who's incapable of dealing with reality.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Let's try and be honest, here. You can't bring yourself to acknowledge that Israel has nothing to gain and no reason to indiscriminately target civilians.
> ...



Even for you, that was pretty stupid.

Explain to us why Israel uses vastly more expensive "smart" weapons as opposed to other types when targeting Islamic terrorist infrastructure.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Now that you've indulged yourself in that fascist rapture colonic, might you care to comment on reality?
> ...



That's a pretty pointless comment from someone looking for attention.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube

Here we see Israel's smart weapons on full display.

Zionist children like Hollie take pride in accomplishments like this. 

Certainly, that tells us a whole lot about Zionism.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is more Israeli smart weapons the ZIONIST Child Hollie is so enraptured with.


WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT

Watch "DIME Weapons - Stop Israel's massacre of Palestinians in Gaza" on YouTube

Watch "Israel using new explosive weapon against Palestinians in Gaza" on YouTube


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Even for you, that was pretty stupid.


Those are actual t-shirts the IDF wears.

And IDF soldiers have testified that their commanders told them there are no innocents in Gaza.  They are all a target.





Hollie said:


> Explain to us why Israel uses vastly more expensive "smart" weapons as opposed to other types when targeting Islamic terrorist infrastructure.


Because they want to make sure when the target is a small baby, they're guaranteed to hit it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Israel Treated Gaza Like Its Own Private Death Laboratory

Israel tested out a "focused lethality" weapon that minimizes explosive damage to structures while inflicting catastrophic wounds on its victims.


The specific weapon is called a Dense Inert Metal Explosive (DIME). In 2000, the U.S. Air Force*teamed up*with the University of California's Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory. The weapon wraps high explosives with a tungsten alloy and other metals like cobalt, nickel, or iron in a carbon fiber/epoxy container. When the bomb explodes the container evaporates, and the tungsten turns into micro-shrapnel that is extremely lethal within a 13-foot radius. Tungsten is inert, so it doesn't react chemically with the explosive. While a non-inert metal like aluminum would increase the blast, tungsten actually contains the explosion to a limited area.


Israel Treated Gaza Like Its Own Private Death Laboratory | Alternet


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

So sayeth she as she doth worshippeth the infant throat slitters of   isa/allah


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube
> 
> Here we see Israel's smart weapons on full display.
> 
> ...



Here we see the islamist, Mahmoud, whining about Israel taking defensive measures to confront "Palestinian" arab aggression.

You poor, Mahmoud. The Islamic terrorists you worship suffer one beat-down after another.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel Treated Gaza Like Its Own Private Death Laboratory
> 
> Israel tested out a "focused lethality" weapon that minimizes explosive damage to structures while inflicting catastrophic wounds on its victims.
> 
> ...



Islamic terrorism is fought with many weapons, Mahmoud.


21st. century weapons employed to fight a 7th century totalitarian ideology.


Enjoy the show.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Well firstly, your worn-out Zionist slogans will find a willing audience for a few of the islamist apologists but you shouldnt think that clichés and slogans construct a useful argument..



See, no condemnation of her own extremists; just excuses.
Anyone who openly supports mass murder is almost as guilty as those who carry it out.

You're sick.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Watch "Rain of Fire White Phosphorus in Gaza by Human Rights Watch" on YouTube
> ...





Hollie---leave sherri alone----she is busy worshipping her  "men" ---who excite her 
with their accomplishments-----slitting the throats of infants


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 3, 2014)

If the folks in Gaza would just follow peaceful pursuits, like sperm smuggling, there would be no need for Israel to have to protect itself from terror scum.

True story. 











Peas.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 3, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



and sperm smuggling...

and truck driving...


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Even for you, that was pretty stupid.
> ...



As usual, a lot of "because I say so", nonsense.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Awww. Just having a little fun with Mahmoud, at his expense.

Mahmoud doesn't realize that walking around with the big sign on his back that says "Kick Me", makes him a target of opportunity.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



I am not Mahmoud,  but I understand to a soulless Zionist like you Truth means nothing whatsoever.  

You see nothing wrong with Israel murdering babies with chemical weapons or D.I.M.E. weapons.

You  are a Zionisf, that says it all.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



*What the fuck is a "Zionisf"??*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



HE told you the Truth, Israel targets children. 

That explains 344 children Israel targeted and  killed Iin Cast Lead with those smart weapons Hollie loves to death.

The name of each child Israel has targeted and killed is set forth on the website founded by members of Israel's Knesset, B'tselem.  

Zionists love giving that gift of death to children.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian, 85, dies 'after inhaling Israeli teargas'
> 
> Villagers say Israeli soldiers fired teargas canisters at them, one of which entered home of Saeed Jaser Alim
> 
> ...



It is also reported that Mr Alim died after eating no fewer that 35,000 breakfasts.  'Tis my belief that it was all that  bacon and eggs - oops! goat and eggs wot done 'im in.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Oh my, Mahmoud. Such melodrama. 

Oh yeah, and what a horrible thing to be a "Zionisf".


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



You're again getting a lot of unsightly drool on your keyboard, Mahmoud.

You continue to rattle on with your frantic claims of Israel targeting children yet you know that is a lie and you are unable to support your claim.

Would anyone like to explain to Mahmoud what a lie is and why it makes Mahmoud look like a fraud?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




Leave Mahmoud alone-----today is friday----he is worshipping the god 
of rape and filth and lies


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I think that gang has to choose each week who is going to be the Mullah of the day to give the Friday sermon.  I don't think there are any mosques in very small towns down South, so unless they want to travel to a larger city each Friday, they can take turns, maybe preternding they are the Ayatollah Khomeini come back to life.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Maybe they could all ride to the larger city in Achmed al-Jody's sperm smuggling 18 wheeler?


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 3, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Mosque can be any place of gathering.  Worship does not need a particular place or building.  A rug or towel and a general heading towards mecca is all they need.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




early in my youth-----I was  taken to a mosque in Manhattan, New York.    I did not 
live in that state.     I believe that there were some muslims around in my state---
I met one years before who told me his father was a pakistani diplomat----and now that 
I think of it----I met another ----at the WORLD's FAIR---- (??) circ  1965----his name 
was----  (?)  Mahmoud or Muhummad  MEDHI-----he was the schmuck who founded 
what is today   CAIR ------he was picketing the Israeli thingy----which was little more 
than a small shack-----because one of our group was "kosher" ----we went there for 
a kosher hot dog for lunch  -----I was probably the only person who talked to him that 
day.     I saw him on TV-----I think  "PHIL DONAHUE" (?)   an audience participation 
program------he tried to stand up and make a speech---but got thrown out. ---and I 
heard him on radio   HYSTERICALLY INSISTING    "PITA  IS ARRRAAABBB BREAD" 
   his proposition at that time was that jews have no right to sell felafel.
As it turns out ---this medhi schmuck was an intimate friend of  sadaaam hussein 
and funded by him.       The '''"arrrraaaabbb bread"   is consistent with  BAAATHISM ---
which is actually simply   naziesque  ARABISM      Sadaam was a Baaathist----as is 
our good old friend    ASSADDDD        The interesting aspect of baathism is that it 
crosses sunni/shiite lines.        There are both  sunni and shiite baathist pigs just as 
there are both sunni and shiite  nazis and sunni and shiite terrorists ----even worse--
there are sufi terrorists ----whether there are sufi baathists is information pending

  schmuck medhi died about ten yours ago----reading his tributes 
     had me laughing for days


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



A fate worse than death.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Only a mentally ill person can make such an idiotic statement like that.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



The list of dead children and explanations of how each died, killed by Israelis,  set forth in tables on B'TSELEM proves my claim.

Israel murders children and innocent civilians and your defense discloses you for the low life Zionist scum you are.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 3, 2014)

It just occurred to me that Arab Terrorists should have "Holding Your Breathe" lessons.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



That's rather harsh, Mahmoud. Here I am, trying to be helpful and to enlighten you regarding the Death Cult you're in thrall to and this is the thanks I get?

Such an ungrateful Mahmoud.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces

6731 in Occupied Palestine 72 in Israel

Fatalities | B'Tselem

Palestinian minors killed by Israeli security forces 1137 in Occupied Palestine and 73 in Israel

Fatalities | B'Tselem

One can go to these links and click on numbers killed and the name  of each person Israel killed appears and details addressing specifically how Israel killed each person named.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> It just occurred to me that Arab Terrorists should have "Holding Your Breathe" lessons.



What lessons do we need for Zionist terrorists like Indeependent?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



God save the babies of the world from the adult Hollie!


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces
> 
> 6731 in Occupied Palestine 72 in Israel
> 
> ...



6371 vs. 72.

The 72 should have been 0 but for the actions of Islamic terrorists.

I'm afraid you're on the losing side of the 21st century, Mahmoud. Islamic terrorism is always a losing prescription. 

I'll be a happy camper when your Islamic terrorist heroes are laid waste. And really, at 6371 vs. 71, they already are.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 3, 2014)

Being a Zionist means to accept subhuman behavior and embrace both fascism and racism as a legitimate lifestyle.    ...


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Not to worry, Mahmoud. It is you and those you worship who are a yolk around the neck of humanity.

I'm sure we can all celebrate that Islamic terrorism, by far, is deadlier to moslems than it is to Infidels.

So thank you, Mahmoud. As you cheer on your Islamic heroes, they continue to kill and maim those like you. 

Allahu really is Akbar, don't you think?


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Being a Zionist means to accept subhuman behavior and embrace both fascism and racism as a legitimate lifestyle.    ...



Being a convert means never having to offer a coherent comment.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > It just occurred to me that Arab Terrorists should have "Holding Your Breathe" lessons.
> ...



"Brain Dumbing Down" to accept SherriMunnerlyn's constant harping?


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > It just occurred to me that Arab Terrorists should have "Holding Your Breathe" lessons.
> ...



6731 in Palestine, occupied by Islamic terrorists, vs. 72 in Israel.


What's the lesson here, Mahmoud?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

God save the children of the world from the child Hollie.

Sociopath Zionists are a threat to the rest of humanity.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians killed by Israeli security forces
> ...



Who will protect the children from Hollie?

And I oppose the killing you support, I am not the one in the wrong.

And you are reading the tables wrong, those numbers are all numbers of Palestinians Israel killed, Palestinians killed in the Occupied Territories and inside Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God save the children of the world from the child Hollie.
> 
> Sociopath Zionists are a threat to the rest of humanity.



 OH GOOD!!!    sherri is back.      Sherri ----you got the autopsy findings of that man 
 who "died of tear gas"???      I can assure you-----if he died of  TEAR GAS INHALATION--
 then there would be evidence thereof on autopsy-----how much did the lungs weigh?

 and that INJURED ONE MONTH OLD INFANT-------did he survive?----you have the 
 information on his hospital course?   ----the clinical manefestations of  
 tear gas injury to infants-------I sssure you----such stuff is PUBLISHABLE

 I have notified  THE NEW ENGLAND JOURNAL OF MEDICINE -----they are in tenderhooks 
 waiting for your information


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God save the children of the world from the child Hollie.
> 
> Sociopath Zionists are a threat to the rest of humanity.


Hollie (he, she, it) has been a different gender on other forums.

Has never been the brightest bulb on the christmas tree.   ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > God save the children of the world from the child Hollie.
> ...




gee----who said that muslims have no sense of WIT------a PRIME EXAMPLE ^^^^^


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> God save the children of the world from the child Hollie.
> 
> Sociopath Zionists are a threat to the rest of humanity.



Such an angry, Mahmoud.  But really, it's your Islamic heroes who are the threat to humanity, especially moslem humanity.

Just think, Mahmoud, this past year alone, 8,000 dead in Iraq and 110,000 or so dead in Syria. 

Can I get an Allahu Akbar brothas' and Sistas'

Come on , Mahmoud, say it. You know you want to.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > God save the children of the world from the child Hollie.
> ...



Typical _Suuuuuuuuuu- we_ spam.    ...........


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Typical lame Hollie the nitwit response.  ...


----------



## Hollie (Jan 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You're lucky to get that. .........


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > It just occurred to me that Arab Terrorists should have "Holding Your Breathe" lessons.
> ...


That Jesus was not a Rabbi but was a Southern Baptist preacher. That Jesus threw the money lenders out of the 1st Baptist Church of Jerusalem. Let's get that straight before someone begins to think Jesus was a Jew  instead of a Palestinian.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > God save the children of the world from the child Hollie.
> ...


----------



## Politico (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In Israel, the shit happening is Israel targeting and injuring and murdering innocent Palestinian civians, like the 1 month old baby and 85 year old man discussed in articles in the OP.



That is the dumbest comment troll.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jan 3, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Just terrible.
> 
> He'll never throw another rock at a Jew again.



Payback's a Bitch


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jan 3, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > God save the children of the world from the child Hollie.
> ...



Who cares why this Palestinian. ( or any other ) died? I don't .


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 3, 2014)

Politico said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > In Israel, the shit happening is Israel targeting and injuring and murdering innocent Palestinian civians, like the 1 month old baby and 85 year old man discussed in articles in the OP.
> ...



amazing they think children and elderly are specifically targeted.

But what of Israeli children and such that are killed or maimed by Palestinians?

It makes not logical sense to target the most helpless of the palestinians.

For palestinians to make a this an issue is ripe propaganda.

Tragic accidents happen, be it by police or soldiers.  Israel has the right to defend itself, and if tear gas is the most benign then it can hardly be claimed Israel targeted an 85 yr old man to kill with tear gas.

If palestinians had not been protesting so close to the fence.....  They precipitated the Israeli response.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Politico said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > In Israel, the shit happening is Israel targeting and injuring and murdering innocent Palestinian civians, like the 1 month old baby and 85 year old man discussed in articles in the OP.
> ...



It is the story reported in the OP, Israel attacked an 85 year old man in his home with tear gas in Occupied Palestine and he died. 

Of course, they intended to attack the man's house with tear gas, they attack civilians in their home with tear gas regularly.

In the OP, we also have a story about a 1 month old baby attacked with tear gas in her home who was seriously injured, so much so she had to be admitted to a hospital for her injuries. 

This thread is Zionism in action in Palestine, a news story of news in Palestine of the Occupier unlawfully attacking and killing an 85 year old Palestinian man in his vey own home.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



But Mrs. Sherri never hears about any stories where her friends her busy murdering children as well as the elderly.  As long as her friends are doing this, she doesn't bat an eyelash.  You have to remember also that if she could blame the Jews for the murders that her friends commit, she wouldn't hesitate to do so.  So sad, Mrs. Sherri can't find a way to blame the Jews for the over 115,000 deaths in Syria which include over 11,000 children.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...




Give her  a chance-------her kith and kin were not prepared.   It took only one day --
in 2001 september for them to find a way to blame  THE JOOOOOS for their murder 
of   US citizens in  the world trade center and pentago etc      filth they enacted.  ---
they did it so quickly that the stories seemed  PRE COOKED .      It could be that they 
just did not expect their filth to run so far out of control in Syria-------Give it time----
they are trying.          DO NOT FEAR-----they will elaborate tales


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Kith and kin must be Zionazi language to demonize others with, irosie is a Zionazi gal who loves to hate and loves to demonize others. I mean I am an American Christian who lives in a Southern State with absolutely nothing to do with 9/11.But because irosie is a Zionazi, and I am not,  in her hate filled mind, I am somehow responsible for blaming Jews for 9/11 when I said not one word blaming Jews for 9/11. And that is not the thread topic either. She is some crazy lady.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kith and kin must be Zionazi language to demonize others with, irosie is a Zionazi gal who loves to hate and loves to demonize others. I mean I am an American Christian who lives in a Southern State with absolutely nothing to do with 9/11.But because irosie is a Zionazi, and I am not,  in her hate filled mind, I am somehow responsible for blaming Jews for 9/11 when I said not one word blaming Jews for 9/11. And that is not the thread topic either. She is some crazy lady.



It's hilarious that Mrs. Sherri calls another poster crazy since I think most of the readers can quickly figure out that it is Mrs. Sherri who is crazy and she doesn't take her meds to live any kind of normal life that the women in the South live who are stay-at-home mothers.  Mrs. Sherri thinks she is fooling the readers into thinking that she has no hatred in her heart, but most of the readers are intelligent enough to see right through Mrs. Sherri so she isn't fooling them.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Kith and kin must be Zionazi language to demonize others with, irosie is a Zionazi gal who loves to hate and loves to demonize others. I mean I am an American Christian who lives in a Southern State with absolutely nothing to do with 9/11.But because irosie is a Zionazi, and I am not,  in her hate filled mind, I am somehow responsible for blaming Jews for 9/11 when I said not one word blaming Jews for 9/11. And that is not the thread topic either. She is some crazy lady.




I am amazed      KITH and KIN   are terms used incessantly in CLASSICAL literature----
what did you do in your spare time as a youth?     I read quite a bit.     It would be 
impossible for a person who has read classical english literature to not have 
run into the  phrase  KITH AND KIN------it means  "YOUR PEOPLE----your 
social group-----your community......your relatives, ancestors and----peers----
got it now.   ????         origins of the words are absolutely not semitic----they 
are indo-european--------you seem to have admitted to being 
something like  european in ancestry and ancestral culture..   In fact the terms 
were used even in the USA   ------by southern baptists out there----in them thar hills.
I have a sister-in-law with roots in  west virginia in ---the hills..   who certainly knows those 
terms-------she is not a jew-----I have no idea what her stand on zionism is-----
her sister is a sunday school teacher-----out in the hills of  APPALACHIA  (spelling?)

sheeesh     how did you manage the  L-SAT?

-----there is an associated word  -----I think it is KINE-----thus kith and kin and kine---
Kine---I think---means   LIVE STOCK      A persons kith and kin and kine------
up there in them thar hills where everyone is a SOUTHERN BAPTIST ----refers 
to family, neighbors and livestock.     After you read the bible----you might try looking 
at some american and english literature


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't take meds, Silly Sally. You must be about 85. How would you like to be attacked in your house with tear gas like that man was in Occupied Palestine?


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I don't take meds, Silly Sally. You must be about 85. How would you like to be attacked in your house with tear gas like that man was in Occupied Palestine?




That's why you post like you do.  You forget to take your meds.  How would you like a bomb dropped on your house with an old father or uncle in it.  That is what your friend Assad is doing.  When your friends suicide or car bomb in Muslim countries, they certainly are taking out people of all ages, including elderly men.  To tell you the truth, I have a daughter not much younger than you are.  Thank God she is normal and spends her life much differently than a crazy woman who definitely has problems.  Maybe if you got out of your house a little, the change in scenery might do you a lot of good.  Now all you do is sit in front of your computer all day and night running around the Internet bashing the Jews and Israel.  This is not normal behavior for a woman  your age or even any other age.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 3, 2014)

Hollie said:


> You're again getting a lot of unsightly drool on your keyboard, Mahmoud.
> 
> You continue to rattle on with your frantic claims of Israel targeting children yet you know that is a lie and you are unable to support your claim.
> 
> Would anyone like to explain to Mahmoud what a lie is and why it makes Mahmoud look like a fraud?


_*Hollie the "hate whore" troll*_, why don't you prove what she said was a lie, instead of simply claiming it was?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't take meds, Silly Sally. You must be about 85. How would you like to be attacked in your house with tear gas like that man was in Occupied Palestine?
> ...



I said I do not take meds, your feeble 85 year old mind is interfering with your ability to read and comprehend English. 

Focus, the topic is an Israeli killing of an 85 yr old man, your 85 year old mind is hindering your abilities there too.

YOU need medicine, perhaps it is dementia you are suffering from. I expect there is medicine that helps with that.


----------



## Sally (Jan 3, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




I think anyone with any intelligence at all realizes that a normal woman your age doesn't spend her days and nights running around the Internet to spread her hatred.  Therefore, anyone can make the conclusion without being a psychiatrist that there is something wrong with you.  This is a Middle East forum.  Why should I focus on one 85-year old man when your friends are busy killing people of all ages?   Why don't you focus for a while on other countries in the Middle East where atrocities are happening all the time since this is the Middle East forum and not a forum that has to be devoted exclusively to what is happening in just one smakk area of the Middle East.?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sherri     THE NEW ENGLAND JOURNAL OF MEDICINE is still waiting------
    "DELAYED EFFECTS OF TEAR GAS INHALATION" -------the first reported cases of 
              last onset of death ------days after inhalation of tear gas      by  SHERRI. 


in 1981----I noticed an article in the New England Journal of Medicine.    It was the LEAD 
ARTICLE and entitled      "ACQUIRED IMMUNODEFICIENCY DISEASE"      I thought  
--- WTF is that?      I had heard of CONGENITAL IMMUNODEFICIENCY DISEASES----
----"brutons type"  ----"agammaglobulinemia" -----but  WTF    ----an "acquired" type----
who the hell cared-----they found one case of such a misery being  ACQUIRED   ie  ---
not congenital        I did not read the article -------DAMN------it was the first article describing     AIDS   ---------now you got the first case of  DELAYED DEATH DUE TO 
TEAR GAS--------give it to us------we are waiting


----------



## Politico (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *I don't take meds, Silly Sally. *You must be about 85. How would you like to be attacked in your house with tear gas like that man was in Occupied Palestine?



That may be the problem right there.

And once again no one said hey see that old guy in that window? Let's clock him with a canister or two.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2014)

Politico said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't take meds, Silly Sally. *You must be about 85. How would you like to be attacked in your house with tear gas like that man was in Occupied Palestine?
> ...




thanks   politico ------the giggle you gave me cured my headache


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You're again getting a lot of unsightly drool on your keyboard, Mahmoud.
> ...



Loinboy, the frantic screamer, Mahmoud's lies have been exposed repeatedly.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I don't take meds, Silly Sally. You must be about 85. How would you like to be attacked in your house with tear gas like that man was in Occupied Palestine?



You're inventing these nonsensical stories as you go, Mahmoud. There's no indication that any elderly man was attacked "in his house". Secondly, what invented "occupation" are you whining about?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2014)

oh my sherri goes from the young children to the elderly 

Sherri you half wit one brain cell idiot when you speak out against terrorist muslims who kill children and the elderly you will not get any support. You will continue to be considered a terrorist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't take meds, Silly Sally. You must be about 85. How would you like to be attacked in your house with tear gas like that man was in Occupied Palestine?
> ...



For the psychopath Hollie thing only Hollie exists


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



And for the islamist Mahmoud, you're caught again in lies and fabrications.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> oh my sherri es from the young children to the elderly
> 
> Sherri you half wit one brain cell idiot when you speak out against terrorist muslims who kill children and the elderly you will not get any support. You will continue to be considered a terrorist.



Terrorists describes the Israelis who attacked an 85 year old man in his home with tear gas, addressed in the OP.

Speaking about terrorists who attack 1 month old babies with tear gas and fatally attack an 85 year old with tear gas does not make a human being a terrorist .

And you calling the Israelis who attacked the 1 month old and 85 year old Muslims does not make them Muslims either.

The IDF are mostly Jews, not Muslims.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > oh my sherri goes from the young children to the elderly
> ...



You're getting pretty frantic, Mahmoud. There is nothing to indicate that anyone was attacked in their home. Sorry to have to derail your islamist fantasies but your invention of circumstances that never occurred suggests that you're both a liar and a fraud.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Information about volunteering in the IDF

"IDF Mahal - Cumulative qualifications:Jewish*or Zakai Aliya (one of your parents or one of your grandparents is/was Jewish)neither you or any of your parents ever had Israeli citizenshipstay in Israel in recognized frame less than cumulated 18 months (otherwise 12 months) or cooling off period of min. two years abroad (all: calcuated from your enlistment date) [if this does not apply to you -*heremen: age 18 - 23 inclusive | women: age 18 - 20 inclusive*[if this does not apply to you -*herewilling to do at least 18 months of IDF service (14 months, if noarmy ulpan*required), shoulder to shoulder with regular Israeli soldiers. If anyone of your parents resides in Israel, your min. service time could be longer [if this applies to you -*hereRegister online*


Mahal - Who Can Volunteer for Service in the Israel Defense Forces (IDF)?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Learn to read Psychopath.

The OP itself lists multiple sources reporting on the attack on the 85 year old man.

I cannot read for Psychopaths.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 4, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Be fair.   That 85 year old man's death MUST have resulted from the tear gas.   Here in Sweden 85 year olds NEVER die, because the IDF are not here chucking gas grenades.  I am sure that must also be true in the US.

I look forward to Mrs Munerlyn explaining to us that every 'Palestinian' who has ever died was killed by the Israeli's.  I am sure it will be equally convincing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



No lies.

I posted sources to prove what I wrote was true.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Peterf said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



What I posted Was Israel's killing of an 85 year old man in Occupied Palestine.  .

There is nothing moral or right about that, no matter what happens elsewhere.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 4, 2014)

The old man would not have died, had a tear gas canister not accidentally broken through the window of his home.

The tear gas canister would not have been fired in the first place had the Palestinians not been rioting.

So, in a very real sense, the old man and his family can thank their Palestinian neighbors for creating the conditions by which the old man died.

Shit happens.

Don't want your old folks hurt?

Stop rioting.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Is that all anyone will say when Kondor  dies? Shit happens.

Imagine our government targeting an 85 year old man to tear gas in his own home.

People would be saying more than shit happens. 

How Zionists love to excuse their Idols killing in those killing fields in Palestine.  

Is there anything greater than the capacity of a Zionist to Hate? There seems no limits on this.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

I want Kondor to be sure to have someone notifies us all when he dies so I can post, shit happens.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > oh my sherri es from the young children to the elderly
> ...




You forget the mantra from a highly placed muslim leader

* " it is a fact that not all Muslims are terrorists, but it is equally certain, and exceptionally painful, that almost all terrorists are Muslims." *


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Information about volunteering in the IDF
> 
> "IDF Mahal - Cumulative qualifications:Jewish*or Zakai Aliya (one of your parents or one of your grandparents is/was Jewish)neither you or any of your parents ever had Israeli citizenshipstay in Israel in recognized frame less than cumulated 18 months (otherwise 12 months) or cooling off period of min. two years abroad (all: calcuated from your enlistment date) [if this does not apply to you -*heremen: age 18 - 23 inclusive | women: age 18 - 20 inclusive*[if this does not apply to you -*herewilling to do at least 18 months of IDF service (14 months, if noarmy ulpan*required), shoulder to shoulder with regular Israeli soldiers. If anyone of your parents resides in Israel, your min. service time could be longer [if this applies to you -*hereRegister online*
> 
> ...





 The operative word is* VOLUNTEER*


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 4, 2014)

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> hollie said:
> 
> 
> > sherrimunnerlyn said:
> ...





 all based on one by line which is from an islamic source, so no actual multiple sources.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Is that all anyone will say when Kondor  dies? Shit happens.
> 
> Imagine our government targeting an 85 year old man to tear gas in his own home.
> 
> ...





 Here is the RUB until you can prove that it was a targeted attack then you are just spouting arab LIES and BLOOD LIBELS. And to do so the source you use must be unbiased or an Israeli government one


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Here is the truth, Israel targeted a house with an 85 year old man in it to tear gas and the man died in this unlawful targeting of a civilian.

Another commission of another war crime by Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > hollie said:
> ...



Even Reuters reported the story, they are not an Islamic source.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

85-Year-Old Palestinian Killed by Israeli Tear Gas ? Forward.com

Here is a link again to Reuters Report.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Is that all anyone will say when Kondor  dies? Shit happens.
> 
> Imagine our government *targeting an 85 year old man* to tear gas in his own home.
> 
> ...





So you think he was targeted now, Mohammed(PB&J)??

What, you think some Israeli said "Hey, stop shooting gas at the rioters, and let's get that old guy!!!"??


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Information about volunteering in the IDF
> ...



So, why are you here still and not there with them killing 85 year old men in Palestine?

That is what Zionists do, fight in the IDF and target Palestinians.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Why are you here instead of driving an 18 wheeler filled with Gazan sperm??


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 4, 2014)

You target a house, you intend to harm civilians inside. 

It's like shooting into a crowd of people, implied intent to harm individuals in that crowd.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You target a house, you intend to harm civilians inside.
> 
> It's like shooting into a crowd of people, implied intent to harm individuals in that crowd.




More  ^^^ stinking isa respecting    jihado fascist filth from sherri.      Anyone who uses 
tear gas with the intent to HARM  is  really dim.    Tear gas is non toxic------sherri's 
good pals who tie bombs to the stinking asses of their whorish sluts  have INTENT 
Sherri's heros  who sneak into house and slit the throats of infants for her ORGIASTIC 
PLEASURE------have more than intent-----they LOVE HER.......and she loves them


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 4, 2014)

*"Target"...*


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You target a house, you intend to harm civilians inside.
> 
> It's like shooting into a crowd of people, implied intent to harm individuals in that crowd.



Typical for Mahmoud, a news article gets re-written, invented and revised in order to promote his rabid Joooooooo hatreds. 

You need to understand, Mahmoud, that you're viewed as just a propaganda mouthpiece for Islamic terrorism.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > You target a house, you intend to harm civilians inside.
> ...




I am still waiting to know of what the  85 year old man died      If he inhaled some 
tear gas and died hours later-------maybe his wife killed him-----the tear gas 
certainly did not.     Maybe he read some of sherri's posts and got so disgusted----
he comitted suicide


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 4, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Maybe he died of exertion after giving a sperm donation to one of the Pali terror wives?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is the truth, Israel targeted a house with an 85 year old man in it to tear gas and the man died in this unlawful targeting of a civilian.
> 
> Another commission of another war crime by Israel.





 Were is the proof from an unbiased and reputable source ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > sherrimunnerlyn said:
> ...





 DId they indeed, or did they report the by line from a Palestinian source.  If you cant see the difference then I sugest you ask some 10 year old to explain it to you.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 85-Year-Old Palestinian Killed by Israeli Tear Gas ? Forward.com
> 
> Here is a link again to Reuters Report.





 DID you even bother to read what it said, or did you just skim the report and start foaming at the mouth.

 Villagers told Reuters the soldiers fired dozens of tear gas canisters at them, one of which entered Saeed Jaser Alis home.

 So the report came from Palestinians who are proven LIARS, the report also says that the IDF fired tear gas at the rioters like all other police/military groups do and one ACCIDENTLY entered the mans house. 

 So you of course made the false LIBELOUS claim that the IDF deliberately targeted the man for murder and fired a tear gas canister into his house based on the story by some Palestinian terrorists who were involved in a riot.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




 Too old

 Not Jewish

 Too sick

 Why aren't you over there firing rockets at Israeli children ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 4, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You target a house, you intend to harm civilians inside.
> 
> It's like shooting into a crowd of people, implied intent to harm individuals in that crowd.





 MORE LIES as the report shows the tear gas going into the house was accidental, try taking a valium or 5 before posting your JEW HATRED


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > You target a house, you intend to harm civilians inside.
> ...




Let us all remember----sherri has CONNECTIONS as she demonstrated when she 
supported the  baby throat slitters  fasting in jail      She can easily find out of what 
the 85 year old man died-----and let us know-----were she anything like
 an honest person


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 4, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Not sure about that but probably he spilt some sperm because the womenfolk there are so freaking stinky.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2014)

WELL???      will the diagnosis be forthcoming?------it is written on the death certificate.

   Any or our fellow posters in communication with the freedom figthing baby throat 
   slitting community can easily find out-------thru the magic of  CYBERSPACE


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 4, 2014)

Muslims don't permit autopsies.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 4, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> MORE LIES as the report shows the tear gas going into the house was accidental, try taking a valium or 5 before posting your JEW HATRED


Here's the IDF opening fire on peaceful protestors.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPyfQL6Xg4M]Nabi Saleh, Palestine: French female activist shot by IDF - YouTube[/ame]



Here the IDF deliberately shoots tear gas at reporters.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZrZhxUlInM]Israeli Officer Shoots Videographer With Tear Gas Cannister - YouTube[/ame]



Here the IDF deliberately shoots tear gas into a house full of people.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT8rbTdqYv0]Israeli army (IDF) shoots teargas into house full - YouTube[/ame]


You still wanna claim these are bullshit lies and accidents?


----------



## Hollie (Jan 4, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > MORE LIES as the report shows the tear gas going into the house was accidental, try taking a valium or 5 before posting your JEW HATRED
> ...



Well actually, loinboy, I'm always surprised that the gullible and the, oh, how shall we say, "_less than critical thinkers"_, such as yourself expect anyone else to uncritically accept your silly YouTube videos as evidence of anything.

The edited videos are of unknown origin, date, circumstances and context. Really, sweetie, you should not expect that everyone else is as easily manipulated as you are.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 4, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Muslims don't permit autopsies.



Does not matter, aris.     cause of death-----is routinely stated by the 
   physician who pronounces the patient dead.    If some idiot wrote 
   "tear gas inhalation"   on the death certificate----that physician should 
   be castrated.      In the absence of a  cause of death diagnosis---
   at the very least there is a chart -----with pertinent information and 
   MOST important-----a medical history.     Muslim doctors are not 
   STUPID   and all doctors read the same damn THICK books.   Death 
   certificate PRECEDES  autopsy even when there is an autopsy

   Please be aware of the fact that regarding persons her friends mutilated 
   to death------sherri demanded  "autopsy results"  to prove that they were 
   mutilated.      "genitalia in mouth"  is not enough for her----she seemed to 
   demand pathology---tissue samples  etc etc etc  and lab results on the victims 
   in mumbai


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > MORE LIES as the report shows the tear gas going into the house was accidental, try taking a valium or 5 before posting your JEW HATRED
> ...




Do you still want to claim that these show what you allege


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

85 year old man   "DIES AFTER INHALING TEAR GAS"    is about as impressive as 
  "85 year old man dies after reading the sunday news"


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Do you still want to claim that these show what you allege


Do you have any proof that they don't?

When you see an IDF soldier point a gun at the camera and pull the trigger, what the fuck else could that be?

When you see Palestinian protesters being shot and then see the IDF giving chase, who the fuck else would be shooting at them?

I swear, some of your comments are absolutely ridiculous!

Yes, the IDF shoots tear gas at innocent civilians, foreign journalists and peaceful protestors.  The mountain of evidence showing this is so great, that your argument against it, is as ridiculous as arguing gravity plays no role in plane crashes.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Well actually, loinboy, I'm always surprised that the gullible and the, oh, how shall we say, "_less than critical thinkers"_, such as yourself expect anyone else to uncritically accept your silly YouTube videos as evidence of anything.
> 
> The edited videos are of unknown origin, date, circumstances and context. Really, sweetie, you should not expect that everyone else is as easily manipulated as you are.


Why would anyone believe your bullshit claims, when you provide no evidence to back up what you say?

Go back under your rock, whore.


----------



## Politico (Jan 5, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Glad I could make your day a little brighter.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Who's gonna take care of his 13 year old widow?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 5, 2014)

rat in the hat said:


> sherrimunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > is that all anyone will say when kondor  dies? Shit happens.
> ...


If *he* would pick up a rifle and go over there and help Hamas, the IDF could call-in an air-strike and then we'd have *TOASTED* PB&J...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2014)

If I lived in the vicinity of a riot -----and tear gas came flying into my window----
I would nail my windows shut----and board them up with whatever is handy-----
and place my kids in the house carefully so that richocheting bullets could not 
get to them.      That is what I would do-----in fact have-----right here in the USA 
  (no tear gas----but rioting)      If I inhaled teargas-----I would cough---and get over it 
   tear gas does not kill--------of course ANYTHING can kill some people----some 
   people can die from injecting a spoonful of peanut butter


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the truth, Israel targeted a house with an 85 year old man in it to tear gas and the man died in this unlawful targeting of a civilian.
> ...


Unbiased? Reputable? These are foreign words to a pro-Palestinian propaganda shill.

The truth of the matter is probably that the tear gas canister was one of several fired in that general direction, targeted at street-protestors, and that the damned thing accidentally went through a nearby window, where it just so happened that an 85-year-old was living, and the old fellow died of a heart attack in all the excitement, trying to get out of the house that was suddenly filled with tear gas.

Until the Pro-Palestinian Side can produce credible evidence that IDF troops (1) knew there was an elderly man in that house and (2) intentionally fired a canister through one of the windows of that house, then we can safely set aside allegations of 'Intentional Targeting' of that poor old fellow as just so much pro-Palestinian bullshit - unsubstantiated fluff, as is so much of their pack of lies and half-truths and slanted perspective.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Well actually, loinboy, I'm always surprised that the gullible and the, oh, how shall we say, "_less than critical thinkers"_, such as yourself expect anyone else to uncritically accept your silly YouTube videos as evidence of anything.
> ...



I can't be held responsible for your failings. You're unable to refute my claims. Don't let your inadequacies be the source of self-hate. Just accept that you're inept.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> I can't be held responsible for your failings. You're unable to refute my claims. Don't let your inadequacies be the source of self-hate. Just accept that you're inept.


There's nothing to refute!  Your claims are just claims.  They're not facts, nor are they truth.  They are just the shit things you happen to say.  That's all they are.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > I can't be held responsible for your failings. You're unable to refute my claims. Don't let your inadequacies be the source of self-hate. Just accept that you're inept.
> ...



I can see you're getting angry and defensive because you're unable to refute my claims. 

Ignorance and ineptitude on your part is not my problem.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


The wee little boggit does seem to have a disrepectful, misogynistic streak, doesn't it?

Here's a more reliable image for you to contemplate, enjoy and laugh at... 










Strikes terror into the heart, doesn't it?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

An Israeli source reports on Israel's killing of the 85 year old man.

We have Palestinian sources and Israeli sources and international sources all reporting on Israel's killing of this 85 year old man.


Elderly Palestinian man dies after alleged tear gas inhalation

Hundreds of Palestinians took part in a funeral march today for Said Jasir, an 85-year-old man from the West Bank village of Kfar Qaddum.

According to Palestnian medical sources, Jasir died after the Israeli army shot tear gas into his house during a protest in the village on New Year&#8217;s Day. After inhaling tear gas, Jasir was evacuated to the hospital in Nablus, were he died a few hours later.

Elderly Palestinian man dies after alleged tear gas inhalation | +972 Magazine


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Truth is you are a scum of the earth Zionist willing to defend any and all crimes Zionists commit in Palestine.

You have no credibility.



Kondor3 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Elderly Palestinian man dies after alleged tear gas inhalation
> 
> Hundreds of Palestinians took part in a funeral march today for Said Jasir, an 85-year-old man from the West Bank village of Kfar Qaddum.
> 
> ...




As the readers can see from the number of posts on this one elderly man, Mrs. Sherri is obsessed with this while she overlooks all the elderly people her friends have murdered in Syria as well as in other Muslim countries.  One would think that since Mrs. Sherri alleges that she is a good Christian, she would also be concerned about the elderly Christians being murdered by her friends.


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Truth is you are a scum of the earth Zionist willing to defend any and all crimes Zionists commit in Palestine.
> 
> You have no credibility.
> 
> ...





Look who is calling someone else scum -- a terrorist-supporting woman who has nothing to say about her friends murdering thousands of innocent people and God knows how many more were wounded and are in serious condition.  Nor does she mention the over one million refugees who are living in tents because of the actions of her friends.  And she thinks she has any creditability!!!  Only to other anti-Semites.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Truth is you are a scum of the earth Zionist willing to defend any and all crimes Zionists commit in Palestine.
> 
> You have no credibility.
> 
> ...


Don't over-think it, Mahmoud... you'll bruse those few remaining brain cells.


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> An Israeli source reports on Israel's killing of the 85 year old man.
> 
> We have Palestinian sources and Israeli sources and international sources all reporting on Israel's killing of this 85 year old man.
> 
> ...




Regardless of the source, enough about this one man when so many old men have been killed by your friends (and you have been so silent about the murders of these old men).
Didn't these old men count as human beings to you, especially those who were Christians since you claim to be a Christian?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> An Israeli source reports on Israel's killing of the 85 year old man.
> 
> We have Palestinian sources and Israeli sources and international sources all reporting on Israel's killing of this 85 year old man.
> 
> ...



You do realize that anyone can allege anything, right?

For example, I can allege that you tie Bald Eagles to the bumper cars in your local amusement park.

Prove me wrong, Mohammed.


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > An Israeli source reports on Israel's killing of the 85 year old man.
> ...



Well, of course, she is alleging to be a good Christian, but doesn't seem to care about the Christians being killed by her friends.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Unlawful attacks on the Palestinian civilian population are a regular Israeli Zionist practice, as evidenced by UN documents on UNISPAL website.


General Assembly*Tenth emergency special session*Agenda item 5* Illegal Israeli actions in Occupied East Jerusalem
and the rest of the Occupied Palestinian Territory Identical letters dated 24 December 2013 from the Permanent Observer of the State of Palestine to the United Nations addressed to the Secretary-General, the President of the General Assembly and the President of the Security Council*

"I regret to inform you that Israel, the occupying Power, is escalating its military campaign against the Palestinian people in the besieged Gaza Strip, in grave breach of international law, including international humanitarian law, and the relevant provisions regarding the protection of civilians in armed conflict and the prohibition of reprisals and collective punishment against the civilian population under occupation. The intensification of Israel&#8217;s aggression against the Gaza Strip threatens to further destabilize the situation on the ground and to fully ignite yet another round of deadly violence. This demands the attention of the international community, particularly the Security Council, which is duty-bound to act to maintain international peace and security.

"Today, Israel, the occupying Power, unleashed a new round of deadly violence and terror against the Palestinian civilian population, including women and children, in the besieged Gaza Strip by launching a series of military strikes and artillery bombardments, causing death and destruction. These barbaric attacks by the occupying Power resulted in the death of Hala Abu Sbeikha, 3 years old, and injury to her mother and two brothers, Bilal (4 years old) and Mohamed (6 years old), in the Al-Maghazi refugee camp. Three more Palestinian civilians were injured in an Israeli artillery bombing east of Gaza City."


The document further reports that on Saturday,  December 21,  Israeli occupying forces stationed at a military post to the north of the Gaza Strip shot and killed Odeh Hamad, 27 years old, while he was collecting scrap at a distance of 850 m from the Beit Hanoun border with Israel, and also shot and injured his 25-year-old brother. The same day, three more Palestinian civilians were shot and injured by the Israeli occupying forces east of Khan Younis.

A/ES-10/610-S/2013/767 of 26 December 2013


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Unlawful attacks on the Palestinian civilian population are a regular Israeli Zionist practice, as evidenced by UN documents on UNISPAL website.
> 
> 
> General Assembly*Tenth emergency special session*Agenda item 5* Illegal Israeli actions in Occupied East Jerusalem
> ...


So, the Palestinian Mouthpiece at the United Nations served-up a report to the UN Secretary General, telling one side of the story, and it got read into the record from which you're quoting.

Big deal.

So what?

I submit that a one-sided report by the Permanent Palestinian Observer (Palestinian mouthpiece at the UN) is about as reliable as the opinion of a condemned man on the subject of capital punishment.

Let us know when the UN asks the Israelis for THEIR side of the story, and BOTH sides have been weighed carefully and objectively, and a just, objective judgment has been rendered on the subject.

Until then, it's just background noise and propaganda fodder.

Or, as I alluded to in another thread, just more Elephant Shit.


----------



## Sally (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Unlawful attacks on the Palestinian civilian population are a regular Israeli Zionist practice, as evidenced by UN documents on UNISPAL website.
> 
> 
> General Assembly*Tenth emergency special session*Agenda item 5* Illegal Israeli actions in Occupied East Jerusalem
> ...




Why, Mrs. Sherri, the attacks usually take place in retaliation for something your friends have done.  Now why not, since you are posting on a Middle East forum, tell us about some of the attacks your friends have committed on innocent people all over the Middle East?  After all, this is not an exclusive board for you to continuously bash israel.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 6, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Unlawful attacks on the Palestinian civilian population are a regular Israeli Zionist practice, as evidenced by UN documents on UNISPAL website.
> ...



Being the Christian she is (although I doubt it and she is a Muslim) you would think she would post about the Muslim attacks on minority Christians, wouldn't you.  Just goes to show she is NOT a Christian at all.  She hides behind the veil of Christianity but is probably a hijab/burka wearing Islamist.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




you two are not familiar with the  anti semitic  literature which was disseminated 
in the USA-----even 100 years ago  and the more recent stuff -----NAZI---from the 
30s to the present time.      Sherri is nothing new except  for the  FAKE  "isa-respect" 
thing with which  those of her ilk are trying to bind  both  nazis of christian background 
and nazis of muslim background into an alliance.     The particular movement----seems 
to me to have developed over the past  25 or 30 years -----it is actually extensively 
funded by some Saudi "prince"  whose name escapes me------I will ponder.    
Sometimes he styles his movement  as if it were some avant garde    "LOVE" thing 
and called it    'INTER RELIGIOUS"------in fact its agenda is the forced 
imposition of the filth of   "CALIPHATE".


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

There is absolutely no justification under international law for the targeting of civilians which Israel engages in.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> An Israeli source reports on Israel's killing of the 85 year old man.
> 
> We have Palestinian sources and Israeli sources and international sources all reporting on Israel's killing of this 85 year old man.
> 
> ...






 Still the same by line " as quoted by a Palestinian"

 It has been proven that Palestinians are LIARS when it comes to facts, and start foaming at the mouth when the reality is shown.

 For the record if I walked past a tear gas canister at a distance of 20 feet I too would die due to an ongoing medical condition. I suffer with C.O.P.D. that has brought on heart disease and diabetes.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Truth is you are a scum of the earth Zionist willing to defend any and all crimes Zionists commit in Palestine.
> 
> You have no credibility.
> 
> ...





 While you are a RACIST NAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER that will blame the Jews for everything even when shown you are wrong.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I submit you are simply  an apologist for war criminals, you and noone can justify targeting of civilians Israel engages in.

You are just like that elephant, full of shit. 



Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Unlawful attacks on the Palestinian civilian population are a regular Israeli Zionist practice, as evidenced by UN documents on UNISPAL website.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is absolutely no justification under international law for the targeting of civilians which Israel engages in.



There's no justification for you tying Bald Eagles to bumper cars, either.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Focus, this is a publication written by Jews inside Israel.

Certainly, they have ties to the land you are totally lacking. 



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > An Israeli source reports on Israel's killing of the 85 year old man.
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Unlawful attacks on the Palestinian civilian population are a regular Israeli Zionist practice, as evidenced by UN documents on UNISPAL website.
> 
> 
> General Assembly*Tenth emergency special session*Agenda item 5* Illegal Israeli actions in Occupied East Jerusalem
> ...






 Why are you so ashamed to put the person details up who wrote the letter. Wasn't it a BIASED muslim that wrote this along with the many other LIES regarding Israel ?

 here are his details from your link

 (Signed) Riyad Mansour
 Ambassador
 Permanent Observer of the State of Palestine 
 to the United Nations


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Noone.has shown the attack in the OP or other Israeli unlawful attacks on civilians have not happened.



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Truth is you are a scum of the earth Zionist willing to defend any and all crimes Zionists commit in Palestine.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > An Israeli source reports on Israel's killing of the 85 year old man.
> ...




  Possibly----but the fact is that we have no idea what was the cause of the 
  death of the  85 year old man--------there are all kinds of reasons why  
  an  85 year old man dies.     Sherri does not want to tell us of what he died. 
  Libel has fueled the  "CULTURE"  of the UMMAH for   1400 years 

  Several years ago there were earthquakes----sorta up north in the Indian subcontinent----
  Somehow  Pakistan seemed to have gotten it a lot worse than did India----in 
  the area of kashmir.       Naturally the logical conclusion was that the earth 
  quake was  the fault of   HINDUS------so some indignant muslims got together 
  and slaughtered  a few whole families of hindus------it was several years ago ---
  but I cannot recall the actual year it happened.

  no doubt you know that  CHOLERA is endemic in the Middle east-----even fairly 
  lately-----an outbreak in  Iraq was blamed on..........well     you know who-----
     DA JOOOOOOS

  It is fascinating that the death of the 85 year old unknown ----has turned him 
  into a great celebrity-------lucky duck


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There is absolutely no justification under international law for the targeting of civilians which Israel engages in.





 Does not the same apply to muslims when they target civilians, 3,000 innocent civilians murdered by Palestinian supporters on 9/11/2001....................WHY ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus, this is a publication written by Jews inside Israel.
> 
> Certainly, they have ties to the land you are totally lacking.
> 
> ...





 I can produce links to articles by the KKK does this mean that they are the only right thinking people


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Focus, this is a publication written by Jews inside Israel.
> ...



sherri----somewhere in your attic----perhaps you can find your textbook  
   for   "INTRO TO LOGIC 101"-----try reading the first page


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > There is absolutely no justification under international law for the targeting of civilians which Israel engages in.
> ...



Focus, we are discussing Palestine. 

9/11 had nothing to do with Palestinians.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

We have reports filed with UN agencies documenting  Israel's attacks on Palestinian civilians. 




irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 6, 2014)

We also have reports filed with UN and US agencies to promote specialty hair and beauty products for cats and dogs.

Anybody can file anything they want. It doesn't even have to be true. 



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have reports filed with UN agencies documenting  Israel's attacks on Palestinian civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> We also have reports filed with UN and US agencies to promote specialty hair and beauty products for cats and dogs.
> 
> Anybody can file anything they want. It doesn't even have to be true.
> 
> ...


<snicker>

I'm sure, somewhere, somebody, filed a report with the UN that says Elvis is still alive...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



We'll remind you of that, the next time you go off on one of your Tourettes Syndrome non sequitur religious rants.

And... actually... we're not discussing Palestine... we're discussing the death of an 85-year-old Palestinian, and whether his house was intentionally targeted or not, and if so, why.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Noone.has shown the attack in the OP or other Israeli unlawful attacks on civilians have not happened...


Other attacks are not the focus of the OP.

The death of the 85-year-old is the focus of the OP.

We're not even certain of all the facts of the case yet.

And we certainly have not yet heard, conclusively, from *both* sides, have we?

Not yet in possession of all necessary data, it is premature to label the incident as either an 'attack' or 'unlawful'.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Israel fired tear gas at a house and killed an 85 year old man.
> ...


1. the whole thing could be a manufactured lie

2. an Israeli tear-gas shell could have taken a bounce and burst through a window accidentally

3. a Palestinian rioter could have ducked into that house for cover and the Israelis used tear-gas to flush him out

4. an Israeli cop or trooper could have done it intentionally

5. a Palestinian rioter could have picked up the shell and tossed it thru that window intentionally to trigger an incident

6. a Palestinian rioter could have picked up the shell and flung it away and it acidentally went thru that window

7. Martians could have done it.

8. an innocent mistake could have been made in the reporting or attribution by anyone involved

-----------

...and...

a. the tear-gas 'shooter' might have known that an elderly person was in that house

b. the tear-gas 'shooter' might not have known that an elderly person was there (most likely).

----------

We have very little insight into what actually happened, and we only have the word of one highly-biased and untrustworthy side, to draw from at this juncture.

Anything is possible, and we're nowhere close to the truth on this little incident yet.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Focus, the targeted 85 year old man who.Israel murdered lived in Palestine.  





Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Watch "Hey Diddle Diddle - Nursery Rhyme - Lullabies for babies" on YouTube



And there could be a cow jumping over the moon. 

All I can do is laugh at the silly Zionist and the ways he tries to whitewash Israel's crimes.

HOW pathetic!




Kondor3 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus, the targeted 85 year old man who.Israel murdered lived in Palestine.





> *targeted*



Prove it.



> *murdered*



Prove it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Israel unlawfully targeted a civilian object and civilian and this was an unlawful targeting of a civilian and a war crime under The Fourth Geneva Convention. 

Not afraid to speak Truth against Injustice in Palestine.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And there could be a cow jumping over the moon.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgy8caG63Dg]MY NIPPLES EXPLODE WITH DELIGHT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > And there could be a cow jumping over the moon.
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Focus, the targeted 85 year old man who.Israel murdered lived in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll remind you of that, the next time you go off on one of your Tourettes Syndrome non sequitur religious rants.

We also do not yet know whether he was targeted.

Given that a tear-gas shell reportedly went through his window, intentional targeting of a particular individual seems unlikely at this early juncture.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _And there could be a cow jumping over the moon. All I can do is laugh at the silly Zionist and the ways he tries to whitewash Israel's crimes. HOW pathetic!_


There could, indeed, be a cow jumping over the moon, that is responsible for all this.

The point is, we do not yet know all the pertinent facts of the case.

There is no whitewashing going on here.

We are simply still in the middle of the discovery process, and cannot yet move to either indict or dismiss - insufficient evidence and testimony exists yet to do so.

Too early to say yet.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

We do know he was unlawfully targeted, a deliberate strike on the house or an indiscriminate strike, they both are unlawful targetings under international law. 

Israel regularly attacks civilian houses and civilians with tear gas and tear gas canisters.



Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Focus, the targeted 85 year old man who.Israel murdered lived in Palestine.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

We are in the middle of nothing, it is obvious what happened. 

Israel unlawfully targeted a civilian in his home, killing him. 



Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > _And there could be a cow jumping over the moon. All I can do is laugh at the silly Zionist and the ways he tries to whitewash Israel's crimes. HOW pathetic!_
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 6, 2014)

gas canister flying accidentally into his window is not targeting.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> gas canister flying accidentally into his window is not targeting.



It is not an accident when used in a civilian area, it would be an indiscriminate attack and unlawful .


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > gas canister flying accidentally into his window is not targeting.
> ...



Islam has turned every area occupied by an Islamic animal into a non-civilian area.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



You obviously are ignorant of the principles of international law.


----------



## abu afak (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > gas canister flying accidentally into his window is not targeting.
> ...


MunnerDope,
Palestinkians have NO Military bases/areas. :^)
They wage War using Civilians and Civilian areas.

`


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 6, 2014)

abu afak said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



When rockets, fire bombs or even rocks are launched from those area, Israel has a right to respond.  When protesters get too close to the fence, Israel sent a warning, with a tear gas canister in their direction, same as police anywhere in the world might do.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



As are you.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > gas canister flying accidentally into his window is not targeting.
> ...


Rubbish.

The Israelis were engaged in riot suppression, yes?

Every country in the world deals with rioters from time to time.

Tear-gas is an acceptable device for dispersing a crowd.

Crowds almost always consist of civilians who are acting in an unlawful and unruly manner.

Riot-suppression is a necessary precursor to the restoration of order.

It would be far easier to name a country that has NOT suffered riots or that has NOT resorted to tear-gas to suppress a riot at one point or another in the past 100 years.

And, sometimes, people get hurt, when tear-gas is used.

Dog bites man.

It's unfortunate that the Palestinian Old Man died, if, indeed, that's what killed him.

But the odds are EXTREMELY HIGH that he was not targeted.

And the odds are EXTREMELY HIGH that his house was not targeted.

Targeting is an intentional act.

It is possible, albeit unlikely, that his house was targeted, but that is not yet proven, nor even supported by any credible evidence that has come to light amongst us to date.

The odds against the Israelis knowing the old man was in the house, and then shooting a tear-gas canister through his window in order to flush him out, or to intentionally harm him, is _sooooo_ unlikely that the odds approach... if not quite attain... impossibility.

Utilizing tear-gas as a riot-suppression device does not violate international law.

You are welcome to prove otherwise... including relevant citations AND relevant judicial opinions and interpretations AND national-level acknowledgements of the correctness of same, of a generic (non-IP-conflict) nature, by competent legal authority...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

You obviously are ignorant of the principles of international law that require distinctions be made from targeting military targets and civilians.




aris2chat said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> You obviously are ignorant of the principles of international law that require distinctions be made from targeting military targets and civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If military use a civilian area to operate from, it is legal to target that area.  The fore mentioned military is in violation of the law, but cannot hide in civilian areas without endangering the civilians.  Military/militant targets can be targeted, those areas become military targets by opponent.  

When a palestinian colonel moved into a building, and uses that building, even a residence, for operational meeting it become a legal target.  If artillery is placed on a hospital, that hospital becomes a target.  If a tank is parked in a building's parking garage, that building becomes a target.  If a room in a building is used as an armory or to make bombs, that building becomes a legal target.  Fire rockets from a school, that school become a legal target.  Can't use civilians to hide behind or they will become collateral damage in the process of targeting you.  Just because civilians are around you, does not make you safe.  You are endangering them by your actions.  You are the one in violation of the law, not the military targeting you.

Palestinians know very well they are endangering their own people but if anyone gets hurt it makes for good headlines, even though the palestinians are in the wrong.
Can't operate from civilian areas and then yell olly olly oxen free and thumb your nose thinking you can't be touched.

Want to take it up with a judge of international law?  

Targeting a bus hoping to catch a soldier, on or off duty however is not legal.  If someone was firing from inside the bus, then you could target it.

Palestinians hijacking a bus and killing civilians after invading Israel is illegal.  Targeting a school for no other reason that it is convenient or Israeli is illegal.  Blowing up a pizzeria fruit market, a wedding reception or disco is illegal.  There is no military operation or reason to target other than terrorizing civilians and maximize kills.

If a crowd is gathered near a military fence and a canister flies over their heads and into a window, it is not targeting those inside.  How could they know there was an 85 yr old man inside to target?  You don't use a laser tag to fire a tear gas canister. Why would they target an 85 yr old man?  Was he a known terrorist?


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 6, 2014)

_et al,_

It is very common knowledge that "tear gas" (CS gas, CR gas, CN gas) are considered in the general family of non-lethal and compliance technology, in use as Riot Control Agents (RCA); with the intention of being explicitly designed and primarily employed so as to incapacitate personnel.  


*NOTE:*   The Chemical Weapons Convention (CWC) also regulates the use of RCAs.   It is generally understood that peacetime uses of RCAs, such as normal peacekeeping operations, law enforcement operations, humanitarian and disaster relief operations, counter-terrorist and hostage rescue operations, and noncombatant rescue operations conducted outside such international and non-international armed conflicts are unaffected by the Convention.



Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The CWC does not expressly prohibit the use of RCAs for extraterritorial peacekeeping activities as the phrase "including domestic riot control" is not exhaustive of "law enforcement" purposes.

If the Israelis used the same "tear gas" domestically as they used in the occupied Palestinian territories (oPt), then it is outside the CWC prohibition.  The prohibition states that each State Party undertakes not to use riot control agents (RCAs) as a method of *warfare*.



			
				ORGANISATION FOR THE PROHIBITION OF CHEMICAL WEAPONS said:
			
		

> *Riot control agents*
> 
> Riot control agents (RCAs) such as CS were the topic of long and heated debates during the CWC negotiations. At issue were their inclusion in the treaty and the restrictions that would be imposed upon their use.
> 
> ...



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

"The international humanitarian law rule of distinction in attacks holds that in the conduct of hostilities during an armed conflict parties to the conflict must target only lawful military objectives and never civilians or civilian objects. An attack that does not target one or more lawful military objectives is an indiscriminate attack. This includes the use of an inherently indiscriminate weapon. If conducted intentionally it may constitute a war crime."

Distinction in attacks (under IHL) | Weapons Law Encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Proportionality in attacks (under IHL)


The international humanitarian law rule of proportionality in attacks holds that in the conduct of hostilities during an armed conflict parties to the conflict must not launch an attack against lawful military objectives if the attack 'may be expected' to result in excessive civilian harm (deaths, injuries, or damage to civilian objects, or a combination thereof) compared to the 'concrete and direct military advantage anticipated'. If conducted intentionally a disproportionate attack may constitute a war crime.

Proportionality in attacks (under IHL) | Weapons Law Encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.

4. Indiscriminate attacks are prohibited. Indiscriminate attacks are:

(a) those which are not directed at a specific military objective;

(b) those which employ a method or means of combat which cannot be directed at a specific military objective; or

(c) those which employ a method or means of combat the effects of which cannot be limited as required by this Protocol; and consequently, in each such case, are of a nature to strike military objectives and civilians or civilian objects without distinction.

</title> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/xsp/.ibmxspres/.mini/css/@Da&@Ib&2Tfxsp.css&2TfxspLTR.css.css"> <script type="text/javascript" src="/xsp/.ibmxspres/dojoroot-1.6.1/dojo/dojo.js" djConfig="locale: 'fr-ch'"></script> <script type=


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.

5. Among others, the following types of attacks are to be considered as indiscriminate:

(a) an attack by bombardment by any methods or means which treats as a single military objective a number of clearly separated and distinct military objectives located in a city, town, village or other area containing a similar concentration of civilians or civilian objects; and

(b) an attack which may be expected to cause incidental loss of civilian life, injury to civilians, damage to civilian objects, or a combination thereof, which would be excessive in relation to the concrete and direct military advantage anticipated.

</title> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/xsp/.ibmxspres/.mini/css/@Da&@Ib&2Tfxsp.css&2TfxspLTR.css.css"> <script type="text/javascript" src="/xsp/.ibmxspres/dojoroot-1.6.1/dojo/dojo.js" djConfig="locale: 'fr-ch'"></script> <script type=


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

The legal prohibiting the use of human shields

Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.

7. The presence or movements of the civilian population or individual civilians shall not be used to render certain points or areas immune from military operations, in particular in attempts to shield military objectives from attacks or to shield, favour or impede military operations. The Parties to the conflict shall not direct the movement of the civilian population or individual civilians in order to attempt to shield military objectives from attacks or to shield military operations.

</title> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/xsp/.ibmxspres/.mini/css/@Da&@Ib&2Tfxsp.css&2TfxspLTR.css.css"> <script type="text/javascript" src="/xsp/.ibmxspres/dojoroot-1.6.1/dojo/dojo.js" djConfig="locale: 'fr-ch'"></script> <script type=


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

THIS is a very important rule, that states a violation of these rules by one party does not absolve the other party of obligations owed to civilians. 

Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.

8. Any violation of these prohibitions shall not release the Parties to the conflict from their legal obligations with respect to the civilian population and civilians, including the obligation to take the precautionary measures provided for in Article 57*[ Link ]*

</title> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/xsp/.ibmxspres/.mini/css/@Da&@Ib&2Tfxsp.css&2TfxspLTR.css.css"> <script type="text/javascript" src="/xsp/.ibmxspres/dojoroot-1.6.1/dojo/dojo.js" djConfig="locale: 'fr-ch'"></script> <script type=


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> THIS is a very important rule, that states a violation of these rules by one party does not absolve the other party of obligations owed to civilians.
> 
> Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.
> 
> ...


*Protesters* were *rioting* and *throwing rocks.* at soldiers. Tear gas was dispensed, an old man died. Rioters were dispersed. Mission accomplished. Sorry about the old man dying. Shit happens.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

This attack was on a civilian house with a civilian who was killed inside, obviously in a civilian area. Either it was a direct attack or indiscriminate attack , both unlawful.under Protocol 1, Fourth Geneva Convention.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "The international humanitarian law *rule of distinction in attacks* holds that in the conduct of hostilities during an armed conflict parties to the conflict must target only lawful military objectives and never civilians or civilian objects. An attack that does not target one or more lawful military objectives is an indiscriminate attack. This includes the use of an inherently indiscriminate weapon. If conducted intentionally it may constitute a war crime."
> 
> Distinction in attacks (under IHL) | Weapons Law Encyclopedia


This was not a military engagement (attack).

This was a police action - riot suppression.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 6, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "The international humanitarian law *rule of distinction in attacks* holds that in the conduct of hostilities during an armed conflict parties to the conflict must target only lawful military objectives and never civilians or civilian objects. An attack that does not target one or more lawful military objectives is an indiscriminate attack. This includes the use of an inherently indiscriminate weapon. If conducted intentionally it may constitute a war crime."
> ...



So there was a riot.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *Proportionality in attacks* (under IHL)
> 
> 
> The international humanitarian law rule of proportionality in attacks holds that in the conduct of hostilities during an armed conflict parties to the conflict must not launch an attack against lawful military objectives if the attack 'may be expected' to result in excessive civilian harm (deaths, injuries, or damage to civilian objects, or a combination thereof) compared to the 'concrete and direct military advantage anticipated'. If conducted intentionally a disproportionate attack may constitute a war crime.
> ...



This was not a military engagement (attack).

This was a police action - riot suppression.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.
> 
> 5. Among others, *the following types of attacks are to be considered as indiscriminate*:
> 
> ...



This was not a military engagement (attack).

This was a police action - riot suppression.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The legal prohibiting the use of human shields
> 
> Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.
> 
> ...



This was not a military engagement (attack).

This was a police action - riot suppression.

The charge is that an 85-year-old man died from tear-gas inhalation or related.

No human shield usage was alleged during the course of the incident.

Non sequitur.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> THIS is a very important rule, that states a violation of these rules by one party does not absolve the other party of obligations owed to civilians.
> 
> Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.
> 
> ...



This was not a military conflict (attack).

This was a police action - riot suppression.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 6, 2014)

Hossfly, SherriMunnerlyn, _et al,_

The Humanitarian Law (Geneva Convention) really is not applicable.



Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > THIS is a very important rule, that states a violation of these rules by one party does not absolve the other party of obligations owed to civilians.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Law Enforcement Agencies (all over the world) use CS/CN as a RCA, including nearly all the Arab League Countries, to disperse in the most non-lethal fashion possible.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *This attack* was on a civilian house with a civilian who was killed inside, obviously in a civilian area. Either it was a direct attack or indiscriminate attack , both unlawful.under Protocol 1, Fourth Geneva Convention.



This was not a military engagement (attack).

This was a police action - riot suppression.

--------------------

This police action focused upon riot suppression.

Chances are excellent that the tear-gas shell in question broke the old man's window by accident rather than being intentionally fired into the house.

How many tear-gas shells were fired during the course of this riot-suppression action?

How many of those shells landed in or near the old man's house?

There are a great many things that we do not yet know about this incident.

It is FAR too early in the discovery process to be slinging-about unfounded allegations of targeting and the like.

It's too bad the old man died.

People DO die in riot-suppression actions, directly, and indirectly, as is the case here.

Did the old fellow's respiratory system give out?

Did the old fellow have a heart attack?

Was the cause of death the chemicals in the tear-gas shell?

Was the cause of death the sudden exertion of having to evacuate his house quickly?

Was the old man frightened to death and his ticker just couldn't take it?

Why were Palestinians rioting in the proximity of his house?

Did they not know that there was an 85-year-old man in there with a bad ticker?

I mean, after all, it's their neighborhood.

There are a great many unanswered questions about this incident, and we need to hear from both sides, before proceeding to indictment, never mind judgment.

Anything less than multi-faceted discovery renders such false premature judgments on a par with any Kangaroo Court one could conjure up.

The Israeli authorities used tear-gas to disperse the rioters as every country in the world uses tear-gas to disperse rioters - including the United States.

And an old man died.

Bad luck, but...

Shit happens.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

It is an Occupation so the rules governing Occupation apply.

That takes us to The Fourth Geneva Convention.  




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The legal prohibiting the use of human shields
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Israel.occupies Palestine. 24/7 for the past 45 years.

The rules of Occupation prohibit targeting civilians and civilian objects.

I did not claim there was a human shield issue raised by this killing.




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The legal prohibiting the use of human shields
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Israel needs to stop murdering Palestinian civilians in acts that are war crimes.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Israel needs to stop *murdering* Palestinian civilians in acts that are *war crimes*._



1. Israel rejects the assertion that it is an occupying power.

2. Occupying powers are entitled to suppress riots and to restore order.

3. The incident was a matter of riot suppression - whether under the aegis of 'occupation' or not.

4. People get hurt sometimes during the course of riot suppression.

5. There was nothing about the tear-gas shell breaking the old man's window that constitutes 'intentional targeting'.

6. Until 'intentional targeting' of the old man can be proven, 'Murder' and 'War Crimes' are off the table.

If you feel differently, feel free to file charges at the Hague or the ICC.

Those judicial types will laugh you out of the courtroom even faster than we do here.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> gas canister flying accidentally into his window is not targeting.


It wasn't accidental, it was deliberate.

This wasn't the first time the IDF has fired tear gas at someone.

They have _"priors"._

And judging the responses from all the Israeli kiss-asses in this thread, these IDF pricks think they can continue to get away with it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I shall take the word of the UN that Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza.


Watch "UN: We still consider Gaza "occupied"" on YouTube


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > gas canister flying accidentally into his window is not targeting.
> ...


You may present your evidence pertaining to this incident at your discretion.

Until you do, we can safely ignore this allegation.

Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I shall take the word of the UN that Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza...


Doesn't matter.

Occupied or no.

Israeli forces were engaged in riot suppression, not a military action.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Innocent until proven guilty.


Funny how you take the opposite position when it comes to the Palestinian's.

What a fuckin' hypocrite you are!


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Innocent until proven guilty.
> ...


Non sequitur.

You may produce your incident-specific evidence of deliberate targeting, in order to substantiate your claim... 



Billo_Really said:


> "...It wasn't accidental, it was deliberate..."



...at any time.

Until then, it will be safe to assume that you are just talking out of your ass, with respect to your allegation.

Present your incident-specific evidence... if you have any.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Innocent until proven guilty.
> ...



Billo-bully must've been looking in his mirror when he posted that.......


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Billo-bully must've been looking in his mirror when he posted that.......


What have I been hypocritical about?

You can't answer that, can ya prick?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Wipe your ass, troll, your post smells.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Basically...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Non sequitur.

You may present your incident-specific evidence at any time, in support of your allegation of deliberate targeting.

I know it's difficult playing the part of the tough-guy, the way you do...






But tough it out...

You can do it...

We're all waiting for your incident-specific evidence of deliberate targeting...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 6, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Non sequitur.
> 
> You may present your incident-specific evidence at any time, in support of your allegation of deliberate targeting.


More repetition from troll-boy.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Non sequitur.
> ...


Only because you have not yet produced your evidence in support of your contention that the old man was deliberately targeted.

Produce your evidence and the repetition stops.

You may present your incident-specific evidence at any time, in support of your allegation of deliberate targeting.

Or shall we simply move-on to assuming that you are talking out of your ass again?

The outcome that we all expected out of you from the very beginning of this sequence.

All talk... no proof.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Non sequitur.
> ...



So Billy, when you taking that trip the ME with a big cross around your neck and no body guards?
Pussy.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 6, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel needs to stop murdering Palestinian civilians in acts that are war crimes.


If Palestinian civilians are in acts that are war crimes, and you can't murder them, should they be spanked or given time out?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Israel needs to stop murdering Palestinian civilians in acts that are war crimes.
> ...




Depends on how you define    "war crimes"       Hossfly your mistake is failing to realize that 
shariah law supercedes all others------ask sherri.      It was determined long ago  (I was 
informed of the law  more than 45 years ago -)   that it is absolutely legal for a  jihado dog 
to kill   any israeli of any age or gender   by the TOP KORANIC SCHOLARS in the world---
those that head  AL AZHAR UNIVERSITY in Egypt      Much more recently----in the past 
20 years,,    it was RULED that killing any jew anywhere in the world is legal.     Obviously 
any jew who resists that which sherri     (and before her even   saint adolf abu ali)   called 
LEGAL  ---------is a  GROSS CRIME     ------gee you are slow on the uptake  

Many documents produced by the noble followers of the rapist pig ----which are LEGAL 
DOCUMENTS   -----for them----attest to the FACT that  the noble laws of the koran and 
shariah OVERRIDE all others---------ask noble woshipper of the  2000 
year old palestinian---sherri.       The 2000 year old palestinian also endorsed SHARIAH
LAW  ------ask sunni


----------

